
Vlog about a struggling entrepreneur.  Watch and learn. - yubrew
http://www.copperpages.com/vlog
======
herdrick
She moved to Silicon Valley to start a dance school? And she's getting
meetings with VCs? Weird... Is there something about this that I'm not
getting?

She's got heart...

